

Databoard for Research Insights - selectnull
http://think.withgoogle.com/databoard/

======
micheljansen
I wanted to try to make my own, but whenever I press the big red "Build Your
Infographic" button, I get a help text. It seems that the button triggers
what's supposed to happen when you click the help button (?) in the top right
corner. Does this work for anyone?

------
micheljansen
This page explains more clearly what it is and who it's for:
[http://www.google.com/think/tools/databoard.html](http://www.google.com/think/tools/databoard.html)

